# HP PSC1610 "check right print cartridge"



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello folks, I just bought a new printer, the HP PSC 1610 all in one. I installed it and it worked fine, I aligned it and printed a few pages off, then when I turned it on the next day, it says theres an error with the right print cartridge and to remove it and check it. I have removed and checked it several times and it all seems to be fine to me. . I don't know why I am getting this error? The printer and cartridges are all brand new out of the box!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure you got all the plastic tape off the cartridge terminals and look in the cartridge carrier to make sure there is no tape stuck in there.

You might just have a bad cartridge as well, even if new. 

JamesO


----------



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

All of the tape is off, nothing is in the slot and it printed out 6 pages the first day, everything worked fine!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I would try a new cartridge, I have had a few of the OEM ones give out early, but not quite after just a few pages. 

JamesO


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree about it being a bad cartrige. 

Check with where you bought it. They should be able to replace it or give you information about how to go about getting a new one.


----------



## jacktech (Nov 18, 2005)

*HP PSC1610 D-E-S-T-R-O-Y-S color cartridge*



IndicaSativa said:


> Hello folks, I just bought a new printer, the HP PSC 1610 all in one. I installed it and it worked fine, I aligned it and printed a few pages off, then when I turned it on the next day, it says theres an error with the right print cartridge and to remove it and check it. I have removed and checked it several times and it all seems to be fine to me. . I don't know why I am getting this error? The printer and cartridges are all brand new out of the box!


Hi!
A very messy thing from HP!

I think HP had a real problem with the All-In-One PSC1610! I am from Europe and bought this printer some months ago. I contacted the hp-support (http://www.hp.com/cgi-bin/hpsupport/index.pl). Seems that with the older version of the PSC1610, the printer destroys the color cartridges! Cartridges of its own company! My printer destroyed already 2 cartridges!
Be careful! 
You need to download a patch (HpPsc1600_Uni_FwPatch2.exe) from hp-homepage first, connect your printer (with the destroyed cartridge in it) and install the update of the All-In-One software. Then you can install a new cartridge. The support told me that I will receive a new cartridge, so you should also contact them and try to get a new one!
The advantage: you can not copy anymore, as soon as the cartridge does not work. But you can still scan, and you can print black/white as soon as you remove the color cartridge! (that makes b/w copies possible, but takes more time  )

hope I could help someone,
Jack


----------

